# mySQL-Datenbank-Tabellen per PHP auslesen



## Lord Sebi (22. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen!

Ich habe schon zig verschiedene Tutorials gelesen und Foren durchsucht, komme aber auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Ich habe mir in meiner mySQL-Datenbank eine Tabelle angelegt und möchte die darin enthaltenen Date gerne per PHP abfragen.
Dazu benutze ich folgenden Code:

<?php

   $db_host = "xxx.xxx.de";
   $db_user = "xxx";
   $db_pass = "xxx";
   $db_name = "xxx";

   function open_database()
   {
      global $db_host,$db_user,$db_pass,$db_name;

      $db = mysql_connect($db_host,$db_user,$db_pass);
      mysql_select_db($db_name);
      		if( @mysql_error($db) )
		{
			echo "Fehler: Es konnte keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hergestellt werden!";
			die;
		}
   }

?>
<HTML>
<HEAD>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<p>Hier sollte der Datenbankinhalt erscheinen:</p><br>

  <?php
  $anfrage = "SELECT 'link' FROM 'hurz'";
  $ergebnis = mysql_query($anfrage,$db);
  		if( mysql_error() )
			{ echo "Fehler"; }
  while($satz = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis)) {
    echo "Link: ".$satz['link'];
    }
    echo "Ende.";
?>

</BODY>
</HTML>


Das Ganze funktioniert aber nicht..Was mache ich falsch?

Liebe Grüße,
Sebi


----------



## Sven Petruschke (22. Januar 2004)

Änder mal mysql_fetch_object in mysql_fetch_row um.

mfg, snuu


----------



## Lord Sebi (22. Januar 2004)

Ist geschehe.......tut sich aber auch nichts.

Stimmen denn meine Angaben zur Datenbank?
Ich habe das so verstanden: Datenbank auswählen, Tabelle auswählen, Datensatz auswählen.

Allerdings gebe ich ja nirgends die ID des Datensatzes an.....ist das okay?

Sebi


----------



## Sven Petruschke (22. Januar 2004)

Habe ich ganz übersehen. Du musst natürlich auch noch die Funktion open_database() aufrufen. Und zwar vor der Zeile, in der 
	
	
	



```
$anfrage = "SELECT 'link' FROM 'hurz'";
```
 steht.

bzw. Wandel diese Zeile bitte wiefolgt um:

```
$anfrage = "SELECT link FROM hurz";
```


----------



## Lord Sebi (22. Januar 2004)

Wie gebe ich diese Open-Database-Anweisung denn an?

Ich habe die '-Zeichen jetzt weggenommen, aber es geht immernoch nicht.

Sebi


----------



## Sven Petruschke (22. Januar 2004)

--> 
	
	
	



```
open_database();
```
Wie man Funktionen schreibt und diese aufruft, solltest Du schon wissen.


----------



## Lord Sebi (22. Januar 2004)

aha..einfach so? Ohne den Tabellennamen (hurz) oder den Datenbanknamen zu nennen?

Ich hab's jetzt gemacht, aber es geht immernoch nicht.
Der Code sieht jetzt so aus:
  <?php
  open_database();
  $anfrage = "SELECT link FROM hurz";
  $ergebnis = mysql_query($anfrage,$db);
  		if( mysql_error() )
			{ echo "Fehler"; }
  while($satz = mysql_fetch_row($ergebnis)) {
    echo "Link: ".$satz['link'];
    }
    echo "Ende.";
?>

Also, das Wort Ende erscheint auf meiner Seite, das Wort Fehler nicht., das heißt irgendwie scheint's doch zu klapprn, ich seh die Daten aber nicht.
link ist mit einer Internetadresse beget und hat die ID 2. Wenn das was hilft.

sebi


----------



## ludz (22. Januar 2004)

änder mal dein mysql_fetch_row in mysql_fetch_array um...


----------



## Lord Sebi (22. Januar 2004)

ist geschehen, passiert trotzdem nichts anderes :-(

Gibt's noch mehr Ideen?
Sebi


----------



## Camelion (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

meine Idee wäre das Du mal folgendes Tutorial liest:

http://tut.php-q.net/

danach solltest Du in der Lage sein, deinen Fehler selber zu finden. 

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## Lord Sebi (23. Januar 2004)

Danke Camelion für den Link, geholfen hat er mir ein wenig.

Die Ausgabe der Daten klappt jetzt. Aber wo der Fehler lag, weiß ich immernoch nicht.

Jedenfalls funktioniert's jetzt......hui..........

Dank

Sebi


----------

